# seaweed dried sheets



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have the red and green seaweed dried sheets...I had a clip but didnt like it because within a second they would rip off whatever was there and get the heck out of there. The problem with that is 1-3 fish got large portions while the others look dumbfounded of the situation. So I started soaking the sheets prior in tank water then breaking them up a bit and pouring in. Is this ok to do or is there a better way? I also have seen video of romain lettuce and spinach on a clip as well---does anyone else do this? Thx


----------



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

I had the same issue with my fish. Naso tang would tear the strips off the clip within a minute and no one else would be able to get any. I cut the seaweed into squares maybe 3" X 3", folded it over and rubber banded it to a rock about the same size so the fish would have to work for it's food. It takes the naso time to get what he wants and swims away at times. When he swims away my other tangs jump in to grab some. Works for me anyways


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I will try and figure something out---I have been just cutting them up in small pieces and putting them in and they take right after them----but no work for them at all..Lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I just use Romaine Lettuce in a veggie clip. Come have wrapped your algae sheets on a rock with a rubber band then put it in the tank.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

My fish havent taken to the liking of romaine lettuce----so now I am forced to have salads!


----------

